
Scheme Bricks - epsylon
http://www.pawfal.org/dave/index.cgi?Projects/Scheme%20Bricks
======
dyadic
Since the actual linked page contains video links that don't work, here's Dave
Griffith's blog of Scheme Bricks posts including audio, some images and videos
: [http://www.pawfal.org/dave/blog/tag/scheme-
bricks/](http://www.pawfal.org/dave/blog/tag/scheme-bricks/)

------
AceJohnny2
It's a visual programming overlay over Scheme, but the videos don't work, and
the hopefully useful wiki link is broken. Kind of useless page...

------
poppingtonic
Livecoding is awesome, and one of the coolest resources when I started getting
interested in it was pawfal.org and Fluxus. What an interesting way to
represent s-expressions.

------
neaanopri
Has anybody managed to install
[http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/](http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/), the program
it's based on?

~~~
jsilence
Installation can be tricky and very much depends on the OS you're installing
on.

The people on the very low volume mailinglist are usually very friendly and
helpful.

Anyone who is interrested should definitely subscribe and ask for help there.

------
gaalze
can anyone remember the link for a site that showed how it would make parens
long enough (horizontally) to cover each part of a definition?

